# How to increase vascularity



## phantom939 (Jun 10, 2004)

is there anything i can do to increase vascularity...other than lowering body fat levels??


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2004)

I know doing cardio increases your blood volume when you first start doing it.  Perhaps this could help, but I can't tell you for sure.  Just some unfounded theory of mine.  Perhaps someone can confirm or deny this claim of mine?


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2004)

IMO..it basically comes down to genetics and how lean you are.  there are some supplements that will temporarily increase vasularity like the combination of Syntrax Swole and Nitrous ...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

IMO High volume training will increase vascularity.  Str8flexed from Avant uses high volume, and swears by it.  You should see his veins, goddamn!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

Vascularity is basically genetics and leaness like LAM said.  I used to train high volume a lot and my vascularity sucks.

You can supplement with Niacin to help bring out vascualrity.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 10, 2004)

i get some nasty vascularity going sometimes, it's not always a good thing, i hate it when doing curls my buddies start sayin how nasty the veins in my shoulders are.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Vascularity nasty?!  Are you crazy?


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jun 10, 2004)

Supplementing with L-Arginine also works. 5g/3x' a day. After a week or so I noticed a huge difference, and that's with 19-21% BF


----------



## dsade (Jun 11, 2004)

You can also check out the Ipriflavone threads over at the Avant board. While nobody is reporting any kind of mass gains, the vascularity enhancing effects are quite dramatic.


----------



## ady80 (Jun 11, 2004)

I just want to try prohormone. So i try twinlab andro-nitrate fuel because it is PH and Arginine. I notice that green the veins appear everywhere. arms, legs, chest.
I think it is because Arginine.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Vascularity nasty?! Are you crazy?


yeah i don't have those couple big ones, i have all those little tiny ones, if that makes any sense


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Yea, thats how mine are too.  I like them though


----------

